# ¿cambiado logo de Linux ...?

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5648/dsc10241800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Pues eso, que acabo de descargar la última ISO de Gentoo versión x86_64 para instalarla en un Phenom AMD64 9850 y ....

¡¡¡oh SORPRESA!!! me lo han cambiado ..., el pingüino clásico ...

Disculpen que haga esta pregunta, tal vez ingenua, pero es que lo desconozco ...

Gracias por cualquier respuesta  :Sad: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola  *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> [IMG]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5648/dsc10241800x600.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Pues eso, que acabo de descargar la última ISO de Gentoo versión x86_64 para instalarla en un Phenom AMD64 9850 y ....
> 
> ¡¡¡oh SORPRESA!!! me lo han cambiado ..., el pingüino clásico ...
> ...

 

Bueno si te sirve  Linus Torvalds 

Aunque en el kernel 2.6.30 aparece de nuevo el amigo TUX

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, es un demonio de Tasmania disfrazado de pingüino, pero en la siguiente versión del kernel vuelve TUX.

http://proyectofedora.org/mexico/2009/03/24/salva-al-demonio-de-tazmania/

----------

## johpunk

ya que estan hablando del tema alguien sabe que opciones debo marcar en el kernel para que me salgan estas imagenes al arranque? hace tiempo intente pero no funciono

----------

## Luciernaga

Gracias por las respuestas, eso indica que debo navegar con más profusión e intensidad por la red ... jejejejejeje

Bueno, para que salga el logo de Linux en pantalla tan solo debes activar "Bootup logo" (3 líneas) que se encuentra en "Graphics support" cuando compilas en núcleo ..., ahora me explico con lo que he leído de los enlaces los cuelgues en compilación conseguidos en la versión de 64 bits ...

 :Sad: 

PostData:

Device Drivers > Graphics support > Bootup logo ...

[IMG]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1954/capturadepantalla4.png[/IMG]

----------

## the incredible hurd

Menos mal que tuz sólo va a aparecer en la versión 2.6.29. Me parece horrible.

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Menos mal que tuz sólo va a aparecer en la versión 2.6.29. Me parece horrible.
> 
>  

 

opinion++

Mira que es feo el bicho

----------

## johpunk

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas, eso indica que debo navegar con más profusión e intensidad por la red ... jejejejejeje
> 
> Bueno, para que salga el logo de Linux en pantalla tan solo debes activar "Bootup logo" (3 líneas) que se encuentra en "Graphics support" cuando compilas en núcleo ..., ahora me explico con lo que he leído de los enlaces los cuelgues en compilación conseguidos en la versión de 64 bits ...
> 
> PostData:
> ...

 

a ver si marcando todas las opciones me sale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

mm nada no  me sale   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> mm nada no  me sale  

 

¿te funciona el framebuffer?

----------

## johpunk

derente eso sea lo que me falte activar, estoy intentando pero no me funciona, intente con activar en el kernel nvidia-framebuffer, tambien e fije de este link http://casidiablo.net/activando-framebuffer-vesafb-linux/ pero nada aun no me funciona esto

----------

## Stolz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> derente eso sea lo que me falte activar, estoy intentando pero no me funciona, intente con activar en el kernel nvidia-framebuffer, tambien e fije de este link http://casidiablo.net/activando-framebuffer-vesafb-linux/ pero nada aun no me funciona esto

 

nvidia-framebuffer no lo actives que entra en conflicto con los drivers propietarios. Prueba con vesafb o mejor aun uvesafb

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

Aquí tienes instrucciones para además de activar el frambuffer, activar las decoraciones.

----------

## laser_cg

Como dicen compañeros más arriba... yo también prefiero al Tux de toda la vida xD

Suerte que el Tuz es sólo temporal.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *laser_cg wrote:*   

> Como dicen compañeros más arriba... yo también prefiero al Tux de toda la vida xD
> 
> Suerte que el Tuz es sólo temporal.

 

Ciertamente, acabo de instalar el kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 y ya vuelve a tener al Tux ... plas, plas, plas ....

----------

## laser_cg

Ves Luciernaga no había motivos para preocuparse  :Smile:  volveremos a tener a nuestro querido Tux.

¿Os imagináis que se hubiera quedado el Tuz definitivamente?

Un saludo.

----------

